# Exterior Door handle Peugeot 106



## merlin_7799 (Oct 24, 2005)

Please help!

The exterior drivers door handle ceased to work about a week ago, I have bought a replacement, and a Haynes manual, ready to go??

Stripped the door down yesterday and it seems the handle is NOT broken, but maybe a clip or something somewhere - I have tried and failed to find a diagram of the link rods etc inside the door (required to ensure its all put back together properly) in the manual and online so far - any suggs???


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

I would find a dealership to look up the rod you are looking for. If not, you could make one from a rod out of a paint-roller.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

It's probably the lock rod retainer clip that has broken...is there a single rod that is loose inside the door?


----------

